# 17108--multiple times?



## mgnitecka (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a patient who had port wine stain of legs, arms, butt.  The physician is documenting greater than 50 sq cm on arms, legs, and butt.  Can this code be used 3 times when the lesions being removed are greater than 50 sq cm for each area?  Or can this code only be used once since it the total area being removed is greater than 50 sq cm?

thanks


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Apr 28, 2008)

The code selection is based upon the area not the location Hence code it once only.


----------

